# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  What is the meaning of luxury life?

## idenismilani

I am newbie, nice to meet you all. You have indeed interesting forum, I read many topics with interest, and want to make my own.
Luxury life, what is it? Something inessential but conducive to pleasure and comfort. Something expensive or hard to obtain. Ofcourse, we all remember traditional meaning - wealth persons spend a lot of money to live in expensive and exclusive style, expensive clothes, jewelry, food, cars, trips, yachts and etc.
So if you want to live such life, it means at least you requirement be one of the richest.
How do you think, is it still possible for usual people to have luxury way of life, and what is luxury life for you?

----------


## quodena

great stuff

----------


## rising.pakistan1

the Life of Elite Class of pakistan

----------

